# AQO - Ambassador Oil and Gas



## System (21 December 2011)

Ambassador Oil & Gas Limited (AQO) was established to participate in the exploration and development of oil and gas projects.

Ambassador has assembled a balanced portfolio of prospective exploration targets in the South Australian sector of the Cooper/Eromanga Basin.

http://www.ambassadorexp.com.au


----------



## Country Lad (27 March 2013)

Interesting break today which came up in an exploration.  I may need to have a look to see what this one is all about.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## System (30 October 2014)

On October 29th, 2014, Ambassador Oil and Gas Limited (AQO) was removed from the ASX's official list following completion of the compulsory acquisition of the Company's outstanding shares by Drillsearch (Central) Pty Limited.


----------

